# Police certificate



## laurieflynn (Jul 21, 2009)

Im hoping to go to Vancouver in March 2010 on the Bunac non-student programme, and I understand and I need to provide a police certificate with my visa application. I have had a couple of cautions in the past, when I recieved fines. Nothing serious just a fine for peeing in the street and drinking a bottle of beer in the street. I was wondering if these cautions will effect my eligibility to go on the programme to Canada. Any help would be greatly recieved.


----------



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

*police check*



laurieflynn said:


> Im hoping to go to Vancouver in March 2010 on the Bunac non-student programme, and I understand and I need to provide a police certificate with my visa application. I have had a couple of cautions in the past, when I recieved fines. Nothing serious just a fine for peeing in the street and drinking a bottle of beer in the street. I was wondering if these cautions will effect my eligibility to go on the programme to Canada. Any help would be greatly recieved.


my son did the same as you 4 years ago. Those minor things wont affect your application at all .Go and have a good time. Watch out though, my son met a Canadian girl, is now married and living in Van and loving it .
good luck


----------



## laurieflynn (Jul 21, 2009)

Barbara E said:


> my son did the same as you 4 years ago. Those minor things wont affect your application at all .Go and have a good time. Watch out though, my son met a Canadian girl, is now married and living in Van and loving it .
> good luck



Thanks for the reply, that's good to know as I have been worried.on the application will I tick yes or no for having a police caution. Did your son go on the bunac programme? Where would you recommend as I nice area to rent an apartment in van?


----------



## Barbara E (Sep 28, 2009)

*vancouver*



laurieflynn said:


> Thanks for the reply, that's good to know as I have been worried.on the application will I tick yes or no for having a police caution. Did your son go on the bunac programme? Where would you recommend as I nice area to rent an apartment in van?


I would tick no as it was not a conviction, But that that is really your decision. Yes he did go on the bunac program and most of Van is nice except the Hastings area. He rented on Main Street, but anywhere near the city centre would be good. The public transport system is fantastic, far better than any other I have been on.He met really nice people, several on the same flight, doing the same thing, and shared with a couple of them
If I can be of any more help, just say
barbara


----------

